# Union Force 2011



## dlau247

did u have the 2010 union force? seems like the toe strap is crushing my toes and kinda hurts. and they never stay put as a cap strap or maybe i just got to unjust it more.


----------



## East§ide

yea i love these bindings but the toe caps are totally worthless. i may take the caps off my cartels and put them on these. its THAT bad


----------



## civic2tegg

This was my first weekend using the 2012's and I thought they were great. the toe strap was a little sticky but wasnt to hard I just punch it everytime came right off  . But besides that they were fine fit my boot nice. I also think since the toe strap is a love hate thing some people love them and have no problem and others can't get them to work I think they might be very boot sensitive. I'm using them with 2012 Maysis seems to work fine.


----------



## East§ide

Im using them on salomon factions... I have to reallllllly set up the toe cap right otherwise it slips right off. Also had to crank the forward lean to 4 on the evo to ride all mountain lol... my thighs are aching


----------



## dlau247

yeah dont think we should be having to change our lean stance just to make the bindings work..


----------



## casper3043

dlau247 said:


> yeah dont think we should be having to change our lean stance just to make the bindings work..


+1, or swapping toe straps. that's pretty pathetic...


----------



## East§ide

I agree...for $200 bindings im disappointed.


----------



## onefutui2e

it's sad, really. every time i talk about union bindings at shops, the rep inevitably shakes his head. some of the best bindings with the shittiest toe straps is essentially what they say. switching them out to the burton toe caps made a huge difference. i'm curious how much of an improvement they managed in 2012 though. most people i spoke with said it's a minor improvement but it largely will depend on whether or not it can confirm to your boot. maybe if i call their customer service and try to goad them in sending me a pair of straps


----------



## Extremo

Such a good binding, I spent the extra $40 for a new cap. Beats any other park binding out there.


----------



## d15

Extremo said:


> Such a good binding, I spent the extra $40 for a new cap. Beats any other park binding out there.


Where'd you get the white ones?


----------



## Extremo

d15 said:


> Where'd you get the white ones?


My shop only sold them in black so the owner took the white ones off a pair of bindings they had there and sold them to me for the same price. He said he'd be able to get replacements from burton easily so it wasn't a big deal.


----------



## mb889

I got these this season too and they seem to be pretty good. I wouldn't say they are amazing. I have problems with my back foot toe strap coming once and a while. I've noticed when I buckle up if there's snow behind my heel it'll come off. I think maybe it's my boot working its way back as the snow falls out. Just my humble opinion though. I've def thought about some burton toe straps too. Maybe union will fix this. Doubt it though.


----------



## sketch

Have the 2012 Union Force bindings with Salomon Dialogues. Haven't had any issues with the toe strap at all. Loving the bindings - and the boots - so far.


----------



## Cyfer

Used the Union Force for a while and I have to agree one of the most responsive bindings I've used. I like them a lot but stopped using them a year ago and then sold them. Responsive yes, but the straps sucked so bad I got sick and tired of wrenching them off at the end of the run not to mention shredded two pairs of gloves in the process also. If Union would fix the strap issues they would be perfect. But light weight? I don't think so, compare these to either my Contacts or my 390 Boss and they are heavy. I think the Contact weighed less, responded just as good as the Force and were even more comfortable. 

I liked the Union Force but if they would just fix the straps I would deal with the added weight of the full length base plates. On a side note Union has the best sole length adjustment on the market for bindings. Very easy to get an absolute perfect center for your boots on the base plates.


----------



## Extremo

Cyfer said:


> Used the Union Force for a while and I have to agree one of the most responsive bindings I've used. I like them a lot but stopped using them a year ago and then sold them. Responsive yes, but the straps sucked so bad I got sick and tired of wrenching them off at the end of the run not to mention shredded two pairs of gloves in the process also. If Union would fix the strap issues they would be perfect. But light weight? I don't think so, compare these to either my Contacts or my 390 Boss and they are heavy. I think the Contact weighed less, responded just as good as the Force and were even more comfortable.
> 
> I liked the Union Force but if they would just fix the straps I would deal with the added weight of the full length base plates. On a side note Union has the best sole length adjustment on the market for bindings. Very easy to get an absolute perfect center for your boots on the base plates.


I actually like that they're tight. They're super responsive. It's not that big of a deal to release a click for the ride up the lift.

And they're lighter than Flux, Ride, and Raidens. But if you want lighter than the Force try the Atlas or SL's.


----------



## Cyfer

Extremo said:


> I actually like that they're tight. They're super responsive. It's not that big of a deal to release a click for the ride up the lift.
> 
> And they're lighter than Flux, Ride, and Raidens. But if you want lighter than the Force try the Atlas or SL's.


Currently using the Contact on my Skate Banana. I like the bindings but found I like the Rome 390 Boss better for my All-Mountain rig. Still love the contacts though, one of the best non-EST bindings that allow natural flex of the board. I feel like they respond just as well as the Force. Not the same just a step below, fix the strap release and I think Union would be one of the best binging companies out there.


----------



## airblaster503

For those that don't seem to know, Union has replaced the toe ratchets for next years bindings on almost the entire setup to have a quick release lever.

Still don't understand how it could be so difficult for someone to figure out how to properly use the current ones though.


----------



## Cyfer

airblaster503 said:


> For those that don't seem to know, Union has replaced the toe ratchets for next years bindings on almost the entire setup to have a quick release lever.
> 
> Still don't understand how it could be so difficult for someone to figure out how to properly use the current ones though.


It's not proper use, I've always been able to release the strap but when you compare the ratchet lever from Union to other binding companies like Burton, Rome, Tech-Nine, Bent Metal, Ride, Forum, and Raiden they feel sticky and cheap. Not to mention the fit of the toe strap is poor to most boots. Only my 32's fit them good, my Burton, Nike, and DC's fit them poorly. For a binding your paying 200 plus bucks don't you think these issues shouldn't exist? 

Not to mention there are a lot if people on this site and others that share this opinion. If you like em then cool, others don't.


----------



## stunt66

airblaster503 said:


> For those that don't seem to know, Union has replaced the toe ratchets for next years bindings on almost the entire setup to have a quick release lever.
> 
> Still don't understand how it could be so difficult for someone to figure out how to properly use the current ones though.


Not gonna lie but i fucked my knuckle real bad the first time i ever strapped my boot in for a test fit. i've owned forum, ride and burton bindings and they were all real straight forward. There is a trick with these and thanks to extremo its all good now. I could definitely see how many could have a hard time because once you crank them down its locked on real nice and without the push/pull method you will have a harder time getting them off. I've had these on my new Capita DOA for 3 weeks now and can't wait to ride them!!


----------

